# Boobytrap Fishing Team Heading For Tightness Daytime Swordfishing 2013 Trip #2!!



## FISH TAILS

Well lightning struck again and I got invited back to do some Daytime Swordfishing on The Boobytrap in the morning.:biggrin::biggrin: 
Looks like it will be another 2Cool outing with "Mikeyhunts" and "En Feugo" getting invites to catch their first Boobytrap Swordfish!!
I believe the weather window is primed for a good time with the new moon on Friday and us leaving the fish eating last week.:bounce:
I know I wont sleep a bit tonight just thinking about TIGHTNESS SUCKAS!!!


----------



## Cody989

Good luck y'all sure are lucky!!!!!!


----------



## doughboy361

Good luck not like y'all need it.


----------



## CAT TALES

Go gettum' boys!!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Got these from MikeyHunts this morning. Can't wait to hear how they do!

Go get em boys.


----------



## rsparker67

that water is glass.... finally... and i'm sittin here typing on this darn computer...


----------



## jgale

Get Tight Suckas!!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Just got text 

We're on a MULEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Just heard from Brett. Finally got signal. Andrew got his first daytime swordfish. It was a good one weighing about 150#. Mike is tight now on a mule! They got it to the leader and it made another run. Mike is taking a whoopin'!! Did someone say 400#???!!!
Tight Sucka!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

CAT TALES said:


> Just heard from Brett. Finally got signal. Andrew got his first daytime swordfish. It was a good one weighing about 150#. Mike is tight now on a mule! They got it to the leader and it made another run. Mike is taking a whoopin'!! Did someone say *400#???!!!*
> Tight Sucka!


WOW!!!! i hope they catch him.


----------



## Fordzilla06

Good luck and Get tight Suckas!


----------



## Disco Lady

CONO!!!! 400+ Go....Booby Trap :an4:


DL


----------



## FishingAggie

Get em' Brett!


----------



## trapper67

Go Boobytrap Go !!!!!!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Mike just landed a sword that "would" make a new State record! But it is being plugged to make some delicious steaks instead!! First day out on this weather window.... No way they are coming in today!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh is tight on another good one now!! Keep it up boys!!


----------



## snapperlicious

Good job fellas, you couldn't ask for a better day out there!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Incredible. Can't wait for the pics! Way to go Mike!


----------



## matthewsart

Can't wait to see the video of this trip. Keep Gettin Tight Suckas!


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh just released his. About 175#. They are dropping back down now!


----------



## Miles2Fish

Nice work Mike! Can't wait to see the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Disco Lady

Brett just texted me they caught a fatty sucka!!! New MJ from Miami, is doing its job well. Here is his brother and friend.
Get tight sucka!!!!!

DL :fish:


----------



## Fordzilla06

This is just amazing. Those guys are dialed in. God bless the technology, waiting for the reports has got me through an entire 12 hr shift! Keep it up guys, and keep the reports coming!


----------



## landlokt

Matt send pics. Put that go pro on your hat and take some video please


----------



## Mont

It sounds like Brett has got them dialed in.


----------



## Phinest Phishing

Heck I'm excited just from reading this.


----------



## saltwater4life

ok, its the beginning of the season for the boobytrap crew and looks to be a great start so far. But Im curious, what would classify as a "bad" trip? Have they ever NOT caught a sword on a trip? because it seems like every single trip they go on is fantastic. Never see any marginal trips, well atleast in my eyes anyways. Keep it up and keep the lines tight my friends!


----------



## CAT TALES

They ended up going 3 for 4 on the swords today. Sounds like Mike spent a good part of the day bringing up that mule!! That seems like its becoming a pattern!! Maybe there should be a session at the seminar next year....."How to land a swordfish in less than 3 hours"!!


----------



## jgale

Helluva trip already and it's just gettin started! Keep it up!


----------



## Disco Lady

That's just the warm up day for the boys!

DL :an4:


----------



## Cody C

Love the play by plays!


Cody C


----------



## SEA SLOT

Pics! Pics! Pics!

Stay tight suckas!


----------



## CAT TALES

They must have got the coffe pot going early this morning.... Josh just released an 80# sword!!


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> They must have got the coffe pot going early this morning.... Josh just released an 80# sword!!


If we are getting updates this early, my work day is going to fly by 
Thanks for the updates brutha!


----------



## CAT TALES

Andrew is tight!! I hope they got some rest last night!


----------



## CAT TALES

Released Andrew's 80# fish. Headed back down looking for a bigger one!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Mike is tight!! After that big fish yesterday.... I wonder if he is begging for a small one....

Nahhhh!!!


----------



## EB-643

Ahab's cell phone bill must be ridiculous from texting all you guys while he's out there. I like the idea of getting away and being out of contact with everyone while I'm out fishing, but to each his own, I guess...


----------



## CAT TALES

The hook pulled on Mikes fish....


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

So much fun following these updates. Brett has this down to a science for sure! Great job guys.

I hope Mike has enough gas left in the tank for another fish!

It would be awesome if there was a live streaming "hook up" cam on the Booby Trap. When they Get Tight, a text notification goes out to subscribers and the cam starts streaming. I know that's a pipe dream, but is certainly possible with technology today. 

Until then, I'll keep reading the text and phone reports! Get em boys!


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh is TIGHT SUCKA!!!


----------



## jgale

Just got word that #4 has been released for the day, and it's only 10:30!


----------



## CAT TALES

Josh is TIGHT SUCKA!!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Oops. Pushed the wrong button! Josh's fish was released ! Thanks for the back up Jason!


----------



## matthewsart

You guy's and the Booby Trap are truely amazing. Looks like you are having epic weather! Bring on the swords.


----------



## CAT TALES

*The Truth....*

Time to spill the beans about how these guys catch all those swords!! Late last night, they dropped MJ down to scout out the areas!! While MJ is under water, Matt has to take his place....perched on the back of the fighting chair practicing his voodoo!! Maybe they sent the go pro down with him this time!


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> Time to spill the beans about how these guys catch all those swords!! Late last night, they dropped MJ down to scout out the areas!! While MJ is under water, Matt has to take his place....perched on the back of the fighting chair practicing his voodoo!! Maybe they sent the go pro down with him this time!


LMAO! How sweet would that be to see the bottom down there. No telling what you would find! I have a feeling MJ ain't talking though :wink:


----------



## Disco Lady

CONO!! When I gave him that MJ I didn't pressure test him first..Lol
Glad the boys are getting tight...and both MJs are getting along we'll. 

Get tight sucka's!!
DL :bluefish:


----------



## jgale

They are picking up and moving to a new spot. No word on whether or not more swords were introduced to the deck of the boobytrap.


----------



## CAT TALES

Capt Jeff wants to "meander" over to a new spot to catch some meat fish. They'll jump back to the swords later...


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> Capt Jeff wants to "meander" over to a new spot to catch some meat fish...


Do they make that word in a man version? 

Up to six swords for the day now!


----------



## bkb7777

jgale said:


> Do they make that word in a man version?


LMAO.. just when he might have had some people fooled into thinkin hes not a yankee


----------



## wacker

bkb7777 said:


> lmao.. Just when he might have had some people fooled into thinkin hes not a yankee :d


bwaaaaa!!! Lmao!


----------



## jgale

bkb7777 said:


> LMAO.. just when he might have had some people fooled into thinkin hes not a yankee


Capt. Jeff was talking about something "meandering" and Brett stopped him mid sentence and said "meandering?... Do they make that word in a man version?" From then on I bet we heard meandering no less than 200 times that trip. It was classic!


----------



## CAT TALES

Rumor has it that the 2 MJ's got into it today....something about one calling the other a pot licker!!? I'm sure they will work it out by the time they get back! DL.... What kind of voodoo did you send this way?!!?


----------



## CAT TALES

The tilefish and grouper took a beating today!!! Sounds like they got some good ones. Setting up for night drifts now.....probably not much room left in the box for fish!!


----------



## capttravis

Was one of the MJ's talking about his custom painted cowlings to the other...those MJ's with custom painted cowlings tend to pot lick!!!


----------



## jgale

Just got a text... Andrew is in the chair and all of the mono and half of the backing is screaming off the 50w. It's a ufo as of now but looks promising!

Looks like it's gonna be a loooong nite! Sure hope the MJ's have enough energy left after their scuffle today over who potlicked who, free diving to 1800 ft, and who has prettier cowlings!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

jgale said:


> Just got a text... Andrew is in the chair and all of the mono and half of the backing is screaming off the 50w. It's a ufo as of now but looks promising!
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be a loooong nite! Sure hope the MJ's have enough energy left after their scuffle today over who potlicked who, free diving to 1800 ft, and who has prettier cowlings!


Last text I got was cockpit is full and the fish finally stopped, sounds like they got somethin that's ****** off


----------



## CAT TALES

That fish hauled butt down to the bottom!!! Sounds pretty hectic on the Booby Trap right now. They've got it headed back up to the surface. Could be a big sword or a mako... Hopefully we'll find out soon.......
Show'em who's boss, Andrew!!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

:slimer:600# big tuna......rumors are starting already:slimer:


----------



## CAT TALES

World record Hake!???


----------



## capttravis

Rumor has it a MULE was released....cant wait to see the video


----------



## capttravis

oh wait...my mistake, on the leader in 45 minutes...fish rolled out and is still on


----------



## CAT TALES

capttravis said:


> Rumor has it a MULE was released....cant wait to see the video


Heehaw! Heehaw!


----------



## danmanfish

Pics. Pics. Pics. Get some Travis.


----------



## capttravis

danmanfish said:


> Pics. Pics. Pics. Get some Travis.


Unfortunately I am stuck in Austin slinging shingles...too busy to fish on this one...wish they could text pics!!!


----------



## danmanfish

capttravis said:


> Unfortunately I am stuck in Austin slinging shingles...too busy to fish on this one...wish they could text pics!!!


Sorry missed your call earlier. Call you tomorrow.

Now back to the action. Lol.


----------



## Disco Lady

capttravis said:


> Was one of the MJ's talking about his custom painted cowlings to the other...those MJ's with custom painted cowlings tend to pot lick!!!


That's no pot lick!! Sucka. That's a disco version MJ that Brett, turned in to a cowboy Lol. Glad the boys are having fun and getting tight!!

DL 

Get tight sucka!!!:work:


----------



## Gas Can

An exciting play by play Josh! We are looking forward to a post from Mickeyhunts recalling his battle in detail. Was he hand cranking or putting the LP to task?


----------



## [email protected]

Makin' steaks! Keep it up boys!!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Gas Can said:


> An exciting play by play Josh! We are looking forward to a post from Mickeyhunts recalling his battle in detail. Was he hand cranking or putting the LP to task?


Hope he was hand crankin'! We'll never hear the end of the "sore arms" stories!


----------



## CAT TALES

Matt and Josh landed a 150# sword in the wee hours. Brett and Jeff were holding down the beds...slept right thru it!!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

Man I feel like some kind of junkie. I find myself feanding to check this thread evey twenty min or so for an update. haha


----------



## WillieT

Love reading your reports. Keep it up and get tight.


----------



## Game On

Nice work boys


----------



## Absolut

SV_DuckBuster said:


> So much fun following these updates. Brett has this down to a science for sure! Great job guys.
> 
> I hope Mike has enough gas left in the tank for another fish!
> 
> It would be awesome if there was a live streaming "hook up" cam on the Booby Trap. When they Get Tight, a text notification goes out to subscribers and the cam starts streaming. I know that's a pipe dream, but is certainly possible with technology today.
> 
> Until then, I'll keep reading the text and phone reports! Get em boys!


This can be done if you've got the money... I was going to do it and security systems for boats, but there isn't enough market to justify spending the kind of investment I would have had to do, from my business' perspective, to make it happen.


----------



## bkb7777

Well I see a new PPV coming soon on boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## HankMcB

Man, you guys all have a man crush on this booby trap guy. It seems to me that they take anyone who sucks up to them here on 2cool so I guess these threads make sense ...


----------



## saltwater4life

HankMcB said:


> Man, you guys all have a man crush on this booby trap guy. It seems to me that they take anyone who sucks up to them here on 2cool so I guess these threads make sense ...


Hahahah here we go, lemme get some popcorn


----------



## trapper67

*Atleast he is in the red now*



HankMcB said:


> Man, you guys all have a man crush on this booby trap guy. It seems to me that they take anyone who sucks up to them here on 2cool so I guess these threads make sense ...


 Thanks buddy, I helped out your repuatation on here. You have NO clue here on 2cool. Boobytrap are GREAT people and help out in times of need. You _uck!!!
(excuse me Mont)


----------



## trapper67

saltwater4life said:


> Hahahah here we go, lemme get some popcorn


 LOL


----------



## pipeliner24

saltwater4life said:


> Hahahah here we go, lemme get some popcorn


this is gonna be good


----------



## Mont

I have no patience and no time for idiots. Banned camp is +1
Brett is a long time sponsor here and has done a lot of great things for folks on this site.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Mont said:


> I have no patience and no time for idiots. Banned camp is +1


That didn't last long.


----------



## CAT TALES

That's how life works!! Good people do good things for other good people!!

Work hard....Be nice.... And Get Tight Suckas!!


----------



## Snapperslapper22

Popcorn wasn't done yet and the beer was just gettin cold!!!

Come on Brett where are the pics??? Have they even made it bk yet? I saw on facebook pretty gooduns but don't know if they were from this Trip...

Ditto, CAT-TALES...


----------



## CAT TALES

No time for popcorn! On the way back in...they made one last stop. Tight on a monster grouper right now!! Just 200ft from big ole fish fry for Mother's Day!!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

HankMcB said:


> Man, you guys all have a man crush on this booby trap guy. It seems to me that they take anyone who sucks up to them here on 2cool so I guess these threads make sense ...


What a small minded comment. Good ban.


----------



## Mont

CAT TALES said:


> No time for popcorn! On the way back in...they made one last stop. Tight on a monster grouper right now!! Just 200ft from big ole fish fry for Mother's Day!!


Oh hell yea, grouper fritters.


----------



## jgale

What an idiot...

Can't wait to see pics and hear the reports!


----------



## saltwater4life

HankMcB said:


> Man, you guys all have a man crush on this booby trap guy. It seems to me that they take anyone who sucks up to them here on 2cool so I guess these threads make sense ...


Haters gonna hate no matter what! Keep doing what you guys know how to do best........getting tight and STAYING tight!

S4L


----------



## Absolut

CAT TALES said:


> That's how life works!! Good people do good things for other good people!!
> 
> Work hard....Be nice.... And Get Tight Suckas!!


x2


----------



## CAT TALES

*Welcome home!!*

Happy Happy Happy!!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Am I looking at the flag wrong are is that an upside down tuna flag


----------



## Cat Daddy

Funny how there are a lot more flags flying when cat tales stays home and sells flowers! 
Can't wait for the details!
This should keep me up till at least midnight!


----------



## jgale

Cat Daddy said:


> Funny how there are a lot more flags flying when cat tales stays home and sells flowers!
> Can't wait for the details!
> This should keep me up till at least midnight!


I'm not sure if it was Brett playing with his ear, or the constant barrage of abuse he took while strapped in the chair, but if it didn't take him 3 hours to get that fish in, we might have had a few more flags flying :rotfl:


----------



## CAT TALES

MJ knows the TRUTH!!! He'll take up for me!!


----------



## Cat Daddy

jgale said:


> I'm not sure if it was Brett playing with his ear, or the constant barrage of abuse he took while strapped in the chair, but if it didn't take him 3 hours to get that fish in, we might have had a few more flags flying :rotfl:


Probably just him, momma always said he was kinda slow! 
Can't wait to hear about this trip!


----------



## CAT TALES

jgale said:


> I'm not sure if it was Brett playing with his ear, or the constant barrage of abuse he took while strapped in the chair, but if it didn't take him 3 hours to get that fish in, we might have had a few more flags flying :rotfl:


On the last trip... It seemed like Jgale was loosing those fish on purpose!!! Im pretty sure he said something about the "poor little fishies...".

Talk about some more flags flyin'!!


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> On the last trip... It seemed like Jgale was loosing those fish on purpose!!! Im pretty sure he said something about the "poor little fishies...".
> Talk about some more flags flyin'!!


Have you not heard of "hook and release?" Truth be told I got most of em at least half way up before they either saw the boobytrap logo or Cat tales reflection and got a lil skeered and decided they wanted no part of it :biggrin:


----------



## Game On

What was the final tally on the trip? Any big girls?


----------



## Konan

Brett I see your on here quit reading post and post pictures sucka


----------



## Cat Daddy

I need a fix! I need pics and details of this trip!!!!
I already know cat tales is the problem! 
Luckily the Booby Trap is not stopped easily!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Game On said:


> Any big girls?


Oooooooooo ya!
Done!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## snapperlicious

Upload now! Im getting very sleepy. Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Almost home... Can't wait to get this video up ... I'll try and post some pics this eve... Thanks everyone this was a blast! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Joey, how many days and how much aspirin do I have to take to make my right arm and shoulder to stop hurting???
Haha !




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CAT TALES

Mikeyhunts said:


> Joey, how many days and how much aspirin do I have to take to make my right arm and shoulder to stop hurting???
> Haha !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I can't help you.... I only spent one night away from my wife!


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Sounds like another great trip! Can't wait for the report, maybe it will help me get through finals week.


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> I can't help you.... I only spent one night away from my wife!


:rotfl:

Let's see some pics suckas! Congrats fellas on a helluva trip. Being landlocked was not nearly as bad reading these reports. I wanna see some starburst footage


----------



## En Fuego

I AM SO INCREDIBLY BEAT!!! I just graduated from Booby Trap University - Magna Cum Aw Lawdy!!
Yes that was a tuna flag -600-700# Giant Bluefin - landed in 30 min on a 50W with 60 lb test. It was 10 feet long and easily 3 1/2 feet wide. It looked like I had foul hooked a Volkswagen!!

I am under no illusion that I would have stood a snowballs chance down south without the ENORMOUS help and guidance every stpe of the way from Brett, Jeff and Matt. Jeff was complaining that I kept him up past his bed time, but if is beauty sleep he's looking for that would take about a 3 month coma!! 

Jeff is the bomb, Matt was patient with my never-ending questions, and Brett, well, Brett was just glad I slept outside. He woke up in the middle of the night and was sure one of the motors was throwing a rod, but it turns out it was me. It seems I have a touch of a snoring issue.

Too tired to type anything else.


----------



## saltwater4life

A bluefin?!


----------



## bluewatertx

Really looking forward to seeing that tuna pic... tis the season when they are here. That's a beast to handle on a 50w. Sounds like a pretty **** special trip you guys had.


----------



## trapper67

en fuego said:


> i am so incredibly beat!!! I just graduated from booby trap university - magna cum aw lawdy!!
> Yes that was a tuna flag -600-700# giant bluefin - landed in 30 min on a 50w with 60 lb test. It was 10 feet long and easily 3 1/2 feet wide. It looked like i had foul hooked a volkswagen!!
> 
> I am under no illusion that i would have stood a snowballs chance down south without the enormous help and guidance every stpe of the way from brett, jeff and matt. Jeff was complaining that i kept him up past his bed time, but if is beauty sleep he's looking for that would take about a 3 month coma!!
> 
> Jeff is the bomb, matt was patient with my never-ending questions, and brett, well, brett was just glad i slept outside. He woke up in the middle of the night and was sure one of the motors was throwing a rod, but it turns out it was me. It seems i have a touch of a snoring issue.
> 
> Too tired to type anything else.


no way.........wow..........congrats !!!!!


----------



## saltwater4life

Not doubting, cuz I know a handful have been caught over the years. But must see the pictures of it!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*WOW!!*

Another Awesome Trip Daytime Swordfishing on The Boobytrap!
I am hitting the bed and looking forward to the video from his trip!!
jgale and CAT TALES we missed y'all out there.
GET TIGHT SUCKAS!!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## FishingFanatic96

That's one heck of a tuna, can't wait to see a picture of the beast.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*OH yes we did!*



trapper67 said:


> no way.........wow..........congrats !!


YES waaaay!!! I was there.......and did a HORRIBLE job on the video camera!
Freaking Rookie!

But we DO have pictorial evidence to be shared at some point soon once Brett gets all the pics / video downloaded and posted!


----------



## broadonrod

Working on loading a couple pics ... Internet is giving me prob. :/ working on it


----------



## broadonrod

Sorry best I can do for now... Internet is down I'll post some good pics tomorrow :/... Here is a shot off my laptop... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Still down :/... Here is one more of Mike off the computer screen.. Guess I'll get them up in the morning... Thanks for all the kind replies! We have some great video I'll try and get one put together tomorrow also... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Cat Daddy

Nice job guys!
Can't wait to see the rest of the pics!
Thanks for the quick fix!


----------



## Hydrocat

What a monster-Congrats to yall!


----------



## Disco Lady

Those are some nice swords. Congrats Booby Trap ones again you have proved yourself to the world.

DL


----------



## saltwater4life

That sword looks like a beast, whAt it weigh all dressed?


----------



## Mont

Holy mackerel. Those are beasts!


----------



## snapperlicious

Holy smokes, too bad you couldn't keep that bluefin! Nice job guys.


----------



## SEA SLOT

This is why I am addicted to this site! Great job guys can't wait for the video!


----------



## jgale

Holy Smokes! That thing is a beast! Waiting not so patiently to hear about the slob of a tuna and the rest of the trip :bounce:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

saltwater4life said:


> That sword looks like a beast, whAt it weigh all dressed?


We don't know exactly because we did not weigh it, but I can tell you that I am 6'2 and weighed this morning and I weigh 315 pounds so you can do an estimation based on the pics. 
We cut the head and tail off, gutted it and put it on ice since we were going to be offshore for two more days.
The two swords on that deck pretty much filled the main fish box on that '52 Viking. We only had room for ice and a few tile fish in the cracks and gaps. 
I was all we could do for 4 of us to lift it up on our laps and take a pic. One person couldn't even moved it around deck.
Thanks Brett, Jeff and Matt!


----------



## matthewsart

I see why it's easy to get addicted to this site. Is there a possibility of a new reality tv show in the future? "Get Tight TV"


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Mikeyhunts said:


> We don't know exactly because we did not weigh it, but I can tell you that I am 6'2 and weighed this morning and I weigh 315 pounds so you can do an estimation based on the pics.
> We cut the head and tail off, gutted it and put it on ice since we were going to be offshore for two more days.
> The two swords on that deck pretty much filled the main fish box on that '52 Viking. We only had room for ice and a few tile fish in the cracks and gaps.
> I was all we could do for 4 of us to lift it up on our laps and take a pic. One person couldn't even moved it around deck.
> Thanks Brett, Jeff and Matt!


Good job buddy! Amazing trip and one heck of a sword. Can't wait to see pics of the rest of the fish.

Awesome job BoobyTrap!


----------



## Absolut

Wow, amazing job! Can't wait to see more pics and the video! Congrats, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## En Fuego

Mike - That thing was a PIG.

I am back in the saddle after a good nights sleep, but still on cloud 9.

This was the most fun I have ever had on a boat - EVER. And not just the Blue Fin and Sword action (although those were insane), but just being out there with Brett, Jeff and Matt was such an education and just an absolute blast. Being with fun guys like Mike and Josh was icing on the cake. SO much ball busting, so much laughing, combined with the fishing equated to the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!

I cant wait to see the video and pics as well.

And unlike the newest douche-bag member at banned camp suggested, it's NOT sucking up to Brett to give credit where it's due. On top of the fishing success that is obvious, on a personal level, people like Brett are easy to like and a blast to be around. He's good people. 

If you are a naturally jealous, envious, POS, you probably won't get invited on the Booby Trap, or my boat, or anyone else's for that matter. It's not just Brett - NOBODY likes a douche bag.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

En Fuego said:


> Mike - That thing was a PIG.
> 
> I am back in the saddle after a good nights sleep, but still on cloud 9.
> 
> This was the most fun I have ever had on a boat - EVER. And not just the Blue Fin and Sword action (although those were insane), but just being out there with Brett, Jeff and Matt was such an education and just an absolute blast. Being with fun guys like Mike and Josh was icing on the cake. SO much ball busting, so much laughing, combined with the fishing equated to the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!
> 
> I cant wait to see the video and pics as well.
> 
> And unlike the newest douche-bag member at banned camp suggested, it's NOT sucking up to Brett to give credit where it's due. On top of the fishing success that is obvious, on a personal level, people like Brett are easy to like and a blast to be around. He's good people.
> 
> If you are a naturally jealous, envious, POS, you probably won't get invited on the Booby Trap, or my boat, or anyone else's for that matter. It's not just Brett - NOBODY likes a douche bag.


Couldn't say it any better!


----------



## FISH TAILS

En Fuego said:


> Mike - That thing was a PIG.
> 
> I am back in the saddle after a good nights sleep, but still on cloud 9.
> 
> This was the most fun I have ever had on a boat - EVER. And not just the Blue Fin and Sword action (although those were insane), but just being out there with Brett, Jeff and Matt was such an education and just an absolute blast. Being with fun guys like Mike and Josh was icing on the cake. SO much ball busting, so much laughing, combined with the fishing equated to the most fun you can have with your clothes on!!
> 
> I cant wait to see the video and pics as well.
> 
> And unlike the newest douche-bag member at banned camp suggested, it's NOT sucking up to Brett to give credit where it's due. On top of the fishing success that is obvious, on a personal level, people like Brett are easy to like and a blast to be around. He's good people.
> 
> If you are a naturally jealous, envious, POS, you probably won't get invited on the Booby Trap, or my boat, or anyone else's for that matter. It's not just Brett - NOBODY likes a douche bag.


DITTO!!
Man being at work sucks after 2 weeks in a row not having to come to work on Monday!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a couple Im loading pics now.. The swordfish pic is not good I wasn't looking thru the camera :/.. The video is great of this fish though.. Im working on the video now and loading better pics of the trip..Capt. Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES

Mike's fish was huge!! Out of curiosity... How many "would be"state record swords have been in your fish box, Brett?


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> Mike's fish was huge!! Out of curiosity... How many "would be"state record swords have been in your fish box, Brett?


 Think we have released 5-6 over 400 and prob a dozen 300-400.. we have plugged prob 4 that would have made it..

Man we have a lot of video.. This is going to be a chore.. :smile:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

****??*

Who's big fat head is that?????
Look's like a five gallon bucket!

But that Sucka is getting TIGHT with a real rod bender!!


----------



## rookie06

Mikeyhunts said:


> We don't know exactly because we did not weigh it, but I can tell you that I am 6'2 and weighed this morning and I weigh 315 pounds so you can do an estimation based on the pics.
> We cut the head and tail off, gutted it and put it on ice since we were going to be offshore for two more days.
> The two swords on that deck pretty much filled the main fish box on that '52 Viking. We only had room for ice and a few tile fish in the cracks and gaps.
> I was all we could do for 4 of us to lift it up on our laps and take a pic. One person couldn't even moved it around deck.
> Thanks Brett, Jeff and Matt!


Awesome trip guys! Way to go Mikey!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Man we have a lot of video.. This is going to be a chore.. :smile:


A labor of love!
Just meander on through it and get er done!


----------



## broadonrod

Working on it


----------



## nelson6500

Sounds like another badazz trip guys :cheers::cheers:


----------



## matthewsart

I've been meandering through this thread every hour or so! LOL


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Tearing them up again!
Stay tight my friends!


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple more Ill post pics on my making video breaks LOL.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## BigWill

Way to go Mikey! That was an awesome trip with a bunch that didn't learn this because they have money - they are educated and used that education to learn about a fish's habits. I think these guys have it figured out and think just like a swordfish. I am in awe of their knowledge and generosity to 2cool! Kudos to all on board!

BW


----------



## broadonrod

:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a screen shot while making video


----------



## WestEnd1

The BT is crazy good at this sword/fishing stuff. Unreal how every trip is dream trip for most. Awesome updates/reports/pics and soon to be videos. Yall boys kill it every trip out and I really wanna see that big blue fin!!
Very impressiveas usual


----------



## snapperlicious

I could only dream about catching fish like that!


----------



## jgale

Man it looks more like the lake of Mexico vs the Gulf of Mexico in most of those pics!


----------



## coastman

Nice pics guys! Congrats on your great trip!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Here is a screen shot while making video
> View attachment 611955


Well that doesn't make me want to see the completed video any more !!

Just kidding of course!!
Can't wait to see it!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Well that doesn't make me want to see the completed video any more !!
> 
> Just kidding of course!!
> Can't wait to see it!


Thought I would tease ya a little Mike...


----------



## Disco Lady

Y'all are INSANE!!! Booby trap!

DL


----------



## Charlietunakiller

You guys at BT are the BEST! !!


----------



## mako

broadonrod said:


> Here is a screen shot while making video
> View attachment 611955


THAT is a sick pic!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another screen shot off video of Andrew, Josh and Mike...


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Daytime Swordfishing has become my sickness!!*

I want to say thanks to Brett, Jeff and Matt for another truly memorable trip aboard the Swordfishing Machine The Boobytrap!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
This trip was 100% awesome, great boat, great weather and great anglers. :bounce:
I had some serious fun fishing with you guys we have lifetime memories now.
Mike you were awesome on your first Daytime Swordfish, which oh by the way was huge, and will make a memory you will always have.
Andrew I was stoked for you when I came out to see the line just smoking off the reel. 
You had already caught a few swordfish but this looked to be a nice one.
When we got the leader and pulled it up boat side I was in awe!! :ac550:
Man at that point I was jealous I wasn't in the chair catching a fish for the bucket list!!!tuna!
These trips are always epic and a truly great experience for anyone that has the pleasure of going out with The Boobytrap Fishing Team to do a little Daytime Swordfishng in The Gulf of Mexico!!

Every time I go I get to do another thing on the bucket list this time I got to wire and release my first swordfish it was bad *$$ the power they have in the water is ridiculous and those bill can go crazy boat side!

The sickness is setting back in and I canâ€™t think about anything else but that subtle bite and then the TIGHT SUCKA!!

*Get Tight Suckas!!!!*:texasflag:texasflag

Josh


----------



## bkb7777

FISH TAILS said:


> These trips are always epic and a truly great experience for anyone that has the pleasure of going out with The Boobytrap Fishing Team to do a little Daytime Swordfishng in The Gulf of Mexico!!
> 
> *Get Tight Suckas!!!!*:texasflag:texasflag
> 
> Josh


said perfectly! 
I got to go on a one day trip and I couldnt even begin to explain how much I learned. It was a memory I will have for a lifetime for sure!


----------



## rsparker67

Awesome trip guys! And oh yeah I'm jealous.... But always in a good way! The team boobytrap is a fishin machine!


----------



## DRILHER

That is insane! Brett and Jeff you guys are incredible. Can't wait to see the Bluefin.
You get these guys and I've heard them at the docks down here. Complaining about you guys telling everybody where the fish are. I think what they mean is tell them where and how but not anyone else. You guys take people let them catch giant and show them how to fish, expect nothing in return. Raise huge amounts of money for our national heroes. What a class act. I guess now I'll be ridiculed for sucking up. Congrats again to the crew of the BoobyTrap


----------



## C. Moore

Great job. Did y'all get some pics of the Bluefin?


----------



## jgale

DRILHER said:


> You guys take people let them catch giant and show them how to fish, expect nothing in return. Raise huge amounts of money for our national heroes. What a class act. I guess now I'll be ridiculed for sucking up. Congrats again to the crew of the BoobyTrap


Well said Vance! They hold nothing back and truly have a passion for the sport and helping others that enjoy the same passion. I get more joy out of taking people on my boat and watching them catch snapper than I do picking up a rod. I feel it's the same for them except on a MUCH larger scale


----------



## broadonrod

DRILHER said:


> That is insane! Brett and Jeff you guys are incredible. Can't wait to see the Bluefin.
> You get these guys and I've heard them at the docks down here. Complaining about you guys telling everybody where the fish are. I think what they mean is tell them where and how but not anyone else. You guys take people let them catch giant and show them how to fish, expect nothing in return. Raise huge amounts of money for our national heroes. What a class act. I guess now I'll be ridiculed for sucking up. Congrats again to the crew of the BoobyTrap


Thanks everyone for all the kind words! We don't look for suck ups that's for sure. We just like taking people like you and many more here on 2cool that are great folks that have the same passion we do for fishing and hunting plus fun to be around... Like all fisherman we do keep secrets and like to keep an edge but it is a blast showing guys and gals that don't have the time to put in... We have met so many great folk thru this fishing site it is incredible.. Of course there are a few bad apples always looking for a reason to bash someone but we have learned to ignor them as much as possible.. I wish we had the time to take all the nice people on here. Mont does a great job keeping this site on the right track and I'm sure it's not easy... We will always need anglers here and there on these trips and have had a blast with these live threads so looking forward to meeting more great people from here on 2cool, catching %##* loads of fish and doing more semi live post this summer! Thanks again to all of you super nice folks and Get Tight Suckas! Capt. Ahab

Man it's hard typing on a broken screen lol... I hope this came out alright  can't see it!


----------



## broadonrod

Mike Trautwein said:


> Great job. Did y'all get some pics of the Bluefin?


Ask Mike LOL ... a little video no pics:/ I'll remember it forever...


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Great trip as always! That sword is a toad! Couldn't wait to see the pics, I knew it was a big one when we got bombarded with the tail. LOL.


----------



## broadonrod

StarlinMarlin said:


> Great trip as always! That sword is a toad! Couldn't wait to see the pics, I knew it was a big one when we got bombarded with the tail. LOL.


Our new mate Matt looks like he is fitting right in.. He had no problem when I was backing the boat up to ya throwing it at the guy in the white shirt! LMAO!


----------



## broadonrod

Next time don't turn your back on us Rory


----------



## Wompam

Epic trip bro congrats, keep doing what u do!!:an5:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Ask Mike LOL ... a little video no pics:/ I'll remember it forever...


FRICK...........I knew that was coming!! Surprised it took so long Brett!

And even when rookies mess up, they don't throw them overboard to the sharks.
At least I got a TINY bit of the video......THANKS TO THE GREAT BABY JESUS.
(Talladega Nights Reference above) 

It will be posted soon...... but not soon enough.
I can't imagine not getting ANY footage. At least we have enough to get a snippet on the upcoming video. I would be sick.


----------



## jakers

*Great job as usual*

Man, there is nothing better than the memories of looking back on the time you spend with your original crew, learning together and, racking up some of the best memories of your life offshore. But, there is also something so cool about taking out a new guy or two and showing them what our incredible fishery has to offer.

I'd say Capt Bret and Capt Jeff are doing there part on making memories of a lifetime in a big way!!!!!!

In another 40 years when we are all old and grey, yeah, your going to be proud of what a good father and loving husband you were but, what are the memories you are going to keep replaying over and over in your mind??

THE TIME YOU WERE TIGHT ALL DAY AND NIGHT ON THE BT!!!!!!!

Bret thanks for the report on what was happening on the shelf.

Keep up the good work.:cheers:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

StarlinMarlin said:


> Great trip as always! That sword is a toad! Couldn't wait to see the pics, I knew it was a big one when we got bombarded with the tail. LOL.


I swear Brett made me do it!!! ))


----------



## broadonrod

:cheers:


Mikeyhunts said:


> FRICK...........I knew that was coming!! Surprised it took so long Brett!
> 
> And even when rookies mess up, they don't throw them overboard to the sharks.
> At least I got a TINY bit of the video......THANKS TO THE GREAT BABY JESUS.
> (Talladega Nights Reference above)
> 
> It will be posted soon...... but not soon enough.
> I can't imagine not getting ANY footage. At least we have enough to get a snippet on the upcoming video. I would be sick.


Mike it was a pleasure fishing with you my brother and you are welcome anytime! But if I'm going to pick on you it's going to be online your to big for me to **** off 100 miles out with nowhere to run


----------



## cgmorgan06

What a great trip! Cant wait to see the video, especially the bluefin footage!


----------



## broadonrod

jakers said:


> Man, there is nothing better than the memories of looking back on the time you spend with your original crew, learning together and, racking up some of the best memories of your life offshore. But, there is also something so cool about taking out a new guy or two and showing them what our incredible fishery has to offer.
> 
> I'd say Capt Bret and Capt Jeff are doing there part on making memories of a lifetime in a big way!!!!!!
> 
> In another 40 years when we are all old and grey, yeah, your going to be proud of what a good father and loving husband you were but, what are the memories you are going to keep replaying over and over in your mind??
> 
> THE TIME YOU WERE TIGHT ALL DAY AND NIGHT ON THE BT!!!!!!!
> 
> Bret thanks for the report on what was happening on the shelf.
> 
> Keep up the good work.:cheers:


Thanks bro. Can't wait to get back out! I'm ready for more tightness! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

cgmorgan06 said:


> What a great trip! Cant wait to see the video, especially the bluefin footage!


The giant blue bonito had us thinking we had another big sword ... That sucker fought a lot like one.. It ran across the surface and took about 1200' off the reel, then ran straight to the bottom.. It then came up about as fast as it went down.. We had the flyer ready.. We had her boat side in just 35 minutes.. Josh scaled the length out On the side of the boat and figured 10-10 1/2' long... What a cool catch for sure and pretty strong fish.. We were not sure if we could even keep it so we had the Fed game warden of the cell phone asking him the law.. I really don't fish for them so never even read the law but was still pretty sure it was a release only.. All we needed was a go ahead and rveryone would have been eating tuna for weeks lol.. I'm not sure what a 10-10 1/2 footer weighs but it looked like a giant football.. That was my first to log on the Booby Trap and had us pretty excited when we saw what it was... Andrew did a GREAT job on the rod and is one lucky angler to chalk that one off the list and on 60 lb tackle at that.. Working on video ... Hope to get it done soon! Thanks again everyone... Capt. Ahab


----------



## En Fuego

I would have even more memories if Mikey hadn't FUBARED the video!!! BWAHAHAHAHA!!! Sorry brother - you knew that was coming!! I was actually really scared that Brett was going to get pulled overboard, but the man knows what he's doing. Its got to be a sight to be eye to eye with one of those beasts while its banging its head against your boat.

Here's a thought guys, HAD WE BEEN ABLE TO KEEP HIM, would he have even fit through the tuna door in the transom??


----------



## bblaker

jakers said:


> Man, there is nothing better than the memories of looking back on the time you spend with your original crew, learning together and, racking up some of the best memories of your life offshore. But, there is also something so cool about taking out a new guy or two and showing them what our incredible fishery has to offer.
> 
> I'd say Capt Bret and Capt Jeff are doing there part on making memories of a lifetime in a big way!!!!!!
> 
> In another 40 years when we are all old and grey, yeah, your going to be proud of what a good father and loving husband you were but, what are the memories you are going to keep replaying over and over in your mind??
> 
> THE TIME YOU WERE TIGHT ALL DAY AND NIGHT ON THE BT!!!!!!!
> 
> Bret thanks for the report on what was happening on the shelf.
> 
> Keep up the good work.:cheers:


You couldn't have said it better I follow these threads just like everyone on here and to have had the opportunity to have fished with a living legend, is an experience that can't be described. As a life long fisherman you know something special when you see it and those are memories time can't erase. 
Nice job Ahab and crew!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Konan

Ahab its time to post the video my brother.


----------



## CAT TALES

*Booby Trap Photography Rules....*

Due to the recent events on the Booby Trap, I have compiled a few tips...

While we wait for the video, here are a few things to keep in mind while photographing a FISH OF A LIFETIME....

1. Take the lens cap off before you shoot.
2. It's best to hold the camara upright, not upside down.
3. Make sure that the person's face is in the picture.
4. Keep your fingers out of the way.
5. Push the button when the person's eyes are open. 
6. When taking a picture or video of a fish, make sure it is in the screen.
7. Get detailed pics of pot lickers.
8. Remember...the camara doesn't have x-ray vision!!

Please post this on the Booby Trap!

Did I forget anything?

(Sorry Mike, I had to do it!!!)


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> Due to the recent events on the Booby Trap, I have compiled a few tips...
> 
> While we wait for the video, here are a few things to keep in mind while photographing a FISH OF A LIFETIME....
> 
> 1. Take the lens cap off before you shoot.
> 2. It's best to hold the camara upright, not upside down.
> 3. Make sure that the person's face is in the picture.
> 4. Keep your fingers out of the way.
> 5. Push the button when the person's eyes are open.
> 6. When taking a picture or video of a fish, make sure it is in the screen.
> 7. Get detailed pics of pot lickers.
> 8. Remember...the camara doesn't have x-ray vision!!
> 
> Please post this on the Booby Trap!
> 
> Did I forget anything?
> 
> (Sorry Mike, I had to do it!!!)


Very helpful hints and tips Joey! You might add that you need thick skin in order to step foot on the boat because once strapped into the arm killing torture chamber they call a fighting chair, @#&% will be talked about you while you are helpless :slimer:


----------



## En Fuego

Jeff has devised an new motivational technique for guys stuck in the chair for longer fights, but I am not at liberty to disclose his secrets. You will have to ask him directly. Worked like a charm on me!


----------



## lowrey04

*Nice Fish*



CAT TALES said:


> Due to the recent events on the Booby Trap, I have compiled a few tips...
> 
> While we wait for the video, here are a few things to keep in mind while photographing a FISH OF A LIFETIME....
> 
> *7. Get detailed pics of pot lickers.*
> 
> Was there an issue with folks potlicking? Is that one hole off limits to all other boats? If there really was an issue, we all know it would have been on this thread already. Get real!
> 
> Nice trip.


----------



## jgale

En Fuego said:


> Jeff has devised an new motivational technique for guys stuck in the chair for longer fights, but I am not at liberty to disclose his secrets. You will have to ask him directly. Worked like a charm on me!


LMAO I was wondering how you could reel in a 6-700lb bluefin in 1/6 the time that it took Cat Tales to get a meandering sword in


----------



## doughboy361

Bad *** trip with a bonus bluefin tooooona!!! Can't ask for a better trip then that.


----------



## danmanfish

Post the videos already Brett. Enough torture checking this every 30 min. Lol.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

CAT TALES said:


> Due to the recent events on the Booby Trap, I have compiled a few tips...
> 
> While we wait for the video, here are a few things to keep in mind while photographing a FISH OF A LIFETIME....
> 
> 1. Take the lens cap off before you shoot.
> 2. It's best to hold the camara upright, not upside down.
> 3. Make sure that the person's face is in the picture.
> 4. Keep your fingers out of the way.
> 5. Push the button when the person's eyes are open.
> 6. When taking a picture or video of a fish, make sure it is in the screen.
> 7. Get detailed pics of pot lickers.
> 8. Remember...the camara doesn't have x-ray vision!!
> 
> Please post this on the Booby Trap!
> 
> Did I forget anything?
> 
> (Sorry Mike, I had to do it!!!)


Okay........deflection is the best course of action here I think.....
It's like when I got in trouble when i was a kid....blame a brother.
And, I feel bad because I am not sure if he is even on here to defend himself.

But...........

At least I did get SOME footage while I was standing up on the back of the boat. The guy with the GOPRO stuck in the water with the 600# fish didn't get him on camera!!!! How does that happen ?? .........cough,sneeze,cough....MATT.

okay, now I feel bad about myself for throwing the other rookie photographer under the bus! But somehow I feel better because I am not in it alone!


----------



## broadonrod

lowrey04 said:


> CAT TALES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the recent events on the Booby Trap, I have compiled a few tips...
> 
> While we wait for the video, here are a few things to keep in mind while photographing a FISH OF A LIFETIME....
> 
> *7. Get detailed pics of pot lickers.*
> 
> Was there an issue with folks potlicking? Is that one hole off limits to all other boats? If there really was an issue, we all know it would have been on this thread already. Get real!
> 
> Nice trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has said anything about any Googans directly pot licking ... But when you hear the word are you saying someone comes to mind? I saw several boats out this week who are you talking about? LMAO we named that spot Potlicker Hole if that's what your talking about... We weren't Potlicked this trip we did the potlicking... Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

Working on getting it loaded.. Still a while ..


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Joey you are the comedian of the bunch!!*



CAT TALES said:


> Due to the recent events on the Booby Trap, I have compiled a few tips...
> 
> While we wait for the video, here are a few things to keep in mind while photographing a FISH OF A LIFETIME....
> 
> 1. Take the lens cap off before you shoot.
> 2. It's best to hold the camara upright, not upside down.
> 3. Make sure that the person's face is in the picture.
> 4. Keep your fingers out of the way.
> 5. Push the button when the person's eyes are open.
> 6. When taking a picture or video of a fish, make sure it is in the screen.
> 7. Get detailed pics of pot lickers.
> 8. Remember...the camara doesn't have x-ray vision!!
> 
> Please post this on the Booby Trap!
> 
> Did I forget anything?
> 
> (Sorry Mike, I had to do it!!!)


Now these are pretty awesome rules to go buy on The Boobytrap!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod

Our newest stickers


----------



## lowrey04

broadonrod said:


> lowrey04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has said anything about any Googans directly pot licking ... But when you hear the word are you saying someone comes to mind? I saw several boats out this week who are you talking about? LMAO we named that spot Potlicker Hole if that's what your talking about... We weren't Potlicked this trip we did the potlicking... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Since Im not 100% sure what you consider a potlicker, I cant say anyone comes to mind. 2 people fishing the same spot or maybe stopping where you see another boat fishing? I dont own the waters, doesnt bother me if they are safe.
> 
> What does it take to be claissfied as a Googan? Just curious.
Click to expand...


----------



## broadonrod

lowrey04 said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Im not 100% sure what you consider a potlicker, I cant say anyone comes to mind. 2 people fishing the same spot or maybe stopping where you see another boat fishing? I dont own the waters, doesnt bother me if they are safe.
> 
> What does it take to be claissfied as a Googan? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> No respect sticks pretty hard in my mind.. But the urbin dictionary pretty much has it covered... I'm sure there are other opinions..
> 
> Still loading here... Hope to have it up soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## En Fuego

Brett has too much class to get baited into a stupid debate like this, but I don't so here goes. If you are a googan, potlicking ****tard you already know you are. That is why one takes such offense to the comment, because they know it to be true and it's indefensible. 
You don't need to ask anyone but yourself, and be honest with the response.


----------



## lowrey04

En Fuego said:


> Brett has too much class to get baited into a stupid debate like this, but I don't so here goes. If you are a googan, potlicking ****tard you already know you are. That is why one takes such offense to the comment, because they know it to be true and it's indefensible.
> You don't need to ask anyone but yourself, and be honest with the response.


I take offense becuase folks cant resist stirring the pot on a perfectly good thread, which ruins the true purpose of this forum. If you think everyone is going to be respectful on the water, you are dreaming.


----------



## broadonrod

Ok enough about the googans lol! Almost done having trouble slow load!


----------



## En Fuego

Methinks he doth protest too loudly.

Potlicking has been a running joke since cavemen threw rocks at fish on the same pond. Don't take one item from a list that was meant as tongue in cheek in the first place and draw attention to it then cry foul.

Anyway,
It was a great trip


----------



## EB-643

broadonrod said:


> Ok enough about the googans lol!


You were the one that brought it up in the first place though...


----------



## broadonrod

Yep! New bucket stickers


----------



## broadonrod

Still working on this ******** Video it would not load.. I have someone smarter than me working on it now


----------



## broadonrod

Andrew and Mike your bills are soaking... I talked to Jeff and he is sending them to Swordfish Bill Artist Dan Matthews next Friday.. Ill get you fellas his number so you can let him know what you want painted on them.. Hope we have this thing done soon.. Looks like we have to reload the video :/.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Still working on this ******** Video it would not load.. I have someone smarter than me working on it now


Tell your son thank you for me!!


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Andrew and Mike your bills are soaking... I talked to Jeff and he is sending them to Swordfish Bill Artist Dan Matthews next Friday.. Ill get you fellas his number so you can let him know what you want painted on them.. Hope we have this thing done soon.. Looks like we have to reload the video :/.... Capt. Ahab


Thanks for the reminder! I need to get with Dan and get some ideas rolling on what to do for mine! Can't wait! Does he have a website to look to get some ideas of what he can do? The stuff I've seen he's done is absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

jgale said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I need to get with Dan and get some ideas rolling on what to do for mine! Can't wait! Does he have a website to look to get some ideas of what he can do? The stuff I've seen he's done is absolutely unbelievable.


http://graytaxidermy.com/sword-fish-mount.html

I assume this is the place.


----------



## Jolly Roger

These threads are the best thing on the interweb, thanks for sharing yalls adventures, pics, expernece and great trips with us.


----------



## jgale

I found it!

http://matthewsart.net/

Pretty cool lookin stuff. Not sure what that other one is mike.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

jgale said:


> I found it!
> 
> http://matthewsart.net/
> 
> Pretty cool lookin stuff. Not sure what that other one is mike.


Oh, I was talking about either doing a full or half mount for my Trophy room and Brett was saying use Grays Taxidermy. 
Not 100% sure if thats the place, but it looks right.

I didnt realize you were talking about just getting the bill done.


----------



## CAT TALES

*Idea for your sword...*



jgale said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I need to get with Dan and get some ideas rolling on what to do for mine! Can't wait! Does he have a website to look to get some ideas of what he can do? The stuff I've seen he's done is absolutely unbelievable.


Picture this....how bout he paints a picture of the Booby Trap in the middle of this badazz thunderstorm with some dude hanging over the side, puking his guts out!! .....ahhhhhh...memories that will last a lifetime!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

CAT TALES said:


> Picture this....how bout he paints a picture of the Booby Trap in the middle of this badazz thunderstorm with some dude hanging over the side, puking his guts out!! .....ahhhhhh...memories that will last a lifetime!


ouch! Brutal!
With brothers like that, who needs enemies!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Tell your son thank you for me!!


 Thats funny... But true..


----------



## CAT TALES

Mikeyhunts said:


> ouch! Brutal!
> With brothers like that, who needs enemies!


Should have said...."Ideas for MY sword" !!

Ya.....that was good times!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> http://graytaxidermy.com/sword-fish-mount.html
> 
> I assume this is the place.


That who we are using to get the entire fish mounted.. Artist Dan Matthews Paints Swordfish Bills... Ill hook you up with Scott at Gray's.. Call ya later.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

CAT TALES said:


> Picture this....how bout he paints a picture of the Booby Trap in the middle of this badazz thunderstorm with some dude hanging over the side, puking his guts out!! .....ahhhhhh...memories that will last a lifetime!


Nice! Think we will have Dan paint a sword bill like that for the salon...  Man I hope Miles can fix this video.. Im about to blow a gasket!


----------



## ding_a_ling

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## WhiteSquall

ding_a_ling said:


> The anticipation is killing me!


x2:headknock:headknock:fish:


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> Picture this....how bout he paints a picture of the Booby Trap in the middle of this badazz thunderstorm with some dude hanging over the side, puking his guts out!! .....ahhhhhh...memories that will last a lifetime!


Now that's funny! I wonder if they carry that shade of green for your face or if he will have to special mix it


----------



## broadonrod

Sorry! The video program crashed! A day of editing all gone... I saved the footage but lost the entire edited version:/.. It's hard to put 2 full days of fishing into 15 minutes and had it all done.. And it will not load.. I'm going to try and do it from home like the last one.. Sorry for keeping everyone refreshing all day I though we had it done.. Hope to get it knocked out late tonight :/Capt. Ahab


----------



## snapperlicious

Bummer


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Sorry! The video program crashed! A day of editing all gone... I saved the footage but lost the entire edited version:/.. It's hard to put 2 full days of fishing into 15 minutes and had it all done.. And it will not load.. I'm going to try and do it from home like the last one.. Sorry for keeping everyone refreshing all day I though we had it done.. Hope to get it knocked out late tonight :/Capt. Ahab


Well there goes my Friday night... Lol sorry man. I know it sucks!


----------



## En Fuego

Brett - 
I'm bringing over 5 hour energy and a bag of butterfingers - this is an EMERGENCY!!


----------



## Blue Devil 7

Oh no! I've been leading my boy on all day telling him that there would be a new video from the Boobytrap. Come on Ahab. Do it for the children! :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Blue Devil 7 said:


> Oh no! I've been leading my boy on all day telling him that there would be a new video from the Boobytrap. Come on Ahab. Do it for the children! :cheers:


Ill have to do even more editing for the children lmao. When that big sword stuck her snout out of the water and that bluefin tuna came up in the light.. We went to parent discretion is advised.. Lol... Capt. Ahab

Fixin to sit down and see if I can put something together. In the rated PG form.


----------



## CAT TALES

Blue Devil 7 said:


> Oh no! I've been leading my boy on all day telling him that there would be a new video from the Boobytrap. Come on Ahab. Do it for the children! :cheers:


Use this as a teaching moment!! Think of all of the lessons he can learn from this thread!


----------



## saltaholic

How about some bluefin pics while we wait on the video??

Swords of that caliber plus a GOM bluefin catch..... Not sure how that trip can be beat??

Congrats Ahab, you are truly a legend


----------



## snapperlicious

I'm over it already, J/k hurry hurry this next 8 hours of work is going to suck with out the video!


----------



## broadonrod

Working on it


----------



## saltwater4life

I need to see this toooona or it didnt happen!


----------



## crawfishking

Wow! Really cool! Was the tuna caught on a swordfish rig? Sounds like it.


----------



## broadonrod

crawfishking said:


> Wow! Really cool! Was the tuna caught on a swordfish rig? Sounds like it.


Ya .. Mat was letting over the first bait.. We had just set up for our night drift.. Capt. Jeff called it mid way thru the fight.. I was still thinking sword until the end.. It ran across the top and then to the bottom.. Then back up.. It took 35 minutes to get her boat side.. Then I dumped the leader and didn't get her up for another 2 hours.. Cool fish and my first to be part of catching.. Pretty cool catching one on a 50! We had all the drag we could put on the 60 lb line .. Video is not great but good enough.. What a blast for sure.. I'm trying to load the video now.. I guess I'll know if it loads in the morning.. It's taking for ever again :/.. Capt. Ahab/ Brett


----------



## broadonrod

saltwater4life said:


> I need to see this toooona or it didnt happen!


LOL! It coming Capt. Ahab


----------



## Fin-Atic

Nice Job guys! another successful trip in the books for the Booby Trap!


----------



## Konan

It's not real, the myth of the BFT on the BT.


----------



## nelson6500

I just hear a rumor that it was a thrasher shark and not a tuna ? you need to clear this up with a video Capt. Ahab


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Dan Mathews*



jgale said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I need to get with Dan and get some ideas rolling on what to do for mine! Can't wait! Does he have a website to look to get some ideas of what he can do? The stuff I've seen he's done is absolutely unbelievable.


Jason, I'll have mine real soon so you can get your idea's goin.


----------



## CAT TALES

:rybka:


nelson6500 said:


> I just hear a rumor that it was a thrasher shark and not a tuna ? you need to clear this up with a video Capt. Ahab


Well....I heard that it was a foreign submarine. 3 little dudes popped out of it!! They hitched a ride on the Booby Trap and have been partying with Jeff and the MJ brothers 24/7 since they got back!!


----------



## justhookit

nelson6500 said:


> I just hear a rumor that it was a thrasher shark and not a tuna ? you need to clear this up with a video Capt. Ahab


I am sure Poe could help identify the fish.


----------



## matthewsart

BIG PAPPA said:


> Jason, I'll have mine real soon so you can get your idea's goin.


Brian,
Your sword is done with the cleaning process and almost ready for art. Sending you a pic.  Dan


----------



## broadonrod

Crossing my fingers! The video only loaded to 49% last night... I just shaved it down.. It's on 20% now... I have really bad sevice where I live so hope it goes thru.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## En Fuego

Dude - during the initial run I was beginning to wonder if we had foul hooked a submarine, thats for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Just took 4 minutes out of the video :/.. Trying to load again.. One thing for sure I'm not very good at this ####! Oh well we will find out if it loads soon :/... 

Mike, Andrew and Jish I just took y'all out lol...


----------



## En Fuego

Man that's ok - no one is on here looking for our ugly mugs - its the fish these boys wanna see!!! And I can't blame them. I was THERE and I still want to see. Besides, I was so jacked up at the time that what I said probably didn't make any sense anyway!!

Guys, I can promise you this - IT WILL HAVE BEEN WORTH THE WAIT WHEN YOU SEE IT ALL!



broadonrod said:


> Just took 4 minutes out of the video :/.. Trying to load again.. One thing for sure I'm not very good at this ####! Oh well we will find out if it loads soon :/...
> 
> Mike, Andrew and Jish I just took y'all out lol...


----------



## DRILHER

Can you load it in parts. So it won't be so big
part 1, part 2, part 3 etc.


----------



## broadonrod

En Fuego said:


> Man that's ok - no one is on here looking for our ugly mugs - its the fish these boys wanna see!!! And I can't blame them. I was THERE and I still want to see. Besides, I was so jacked up at the time that what I said probably didn't make any sense anyway!!
> 
> Guys, I can promise you this - IT WILL HAVE BEEN WORTH THE WAIT WHEN YOU SEE IT ALL!


It's getting shorter.. Already hard to put 2 days into 10 minutes:/..


----------



## broadonrod

DRILHER said:


> Can you load it in parts. So it won't be so big
> part 1, part 2, part 3 etc.


I thought about that .. We just bought a new program at my office if this doesn't work... I'm thinking the Go Pro footage may be bad.. It's loading to 50%... I just took out most of the Go Pro and trying it again...


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> I thought about that .. We just bought a new program at my office if this doesn't work... I'm thinking the Go Pro footage may be bad.. It's loading to 50%... I just took out most of the Go Pro and trying it again...


Man.....I feel for ya!
How many hours do you have in this thing since Thursday??
It's like your in labor for birth!


----------



## Yams

Brett, what software are you using to compress / render it?

What type of video does a GoPro record? mov? mp4?


----------



## broadonrod

Yams said:


> Brett, what software are you using to compress / render it?
> 
> What type of video does a GoPro record? mov? mp4?


Heck I don't know lol! I think the mimic of the go pro and other camera is screwing me up though.. I'm taking you fishing this stuff is killing me. I just pulled into church with wife and kiddos.. Pm me your number and I'll give ya a shout when I get in if your aval... I have only had this problem a couple of times and have been using movie maker live...


----------



## rcargill

*Nice Trip*

Good looking fish guys! Why did ya'll let Mikey catch the big ones?:bounce:


----------



## lowrey04

Did that bluefin swim away?


----------



## Mikeyhunts

lowrey04 said:


> Did that bluefin swim away?


Absolutely did, with TONS of strength left in it I promise you that!~~~


----------



## Mikeyhunts

rcargill said:


> Good looking fish guys! Why did ya'll let Mikey catch the big ones?:bounce:


Lucky number club!~
It just happened to be my turn on the rod!
Same scenario for Andrew on the Blue Fin.


----------



## Yams

Hey Brett. PM Sent, we went out to the Missions game this evening and just got in a little bit ago.

I need to go reread some stuff to be sure, but if I remember correctly, I think that the CODEC package that GoPro uses have had issues with windows movie maker.

One simple solution to try before you go any further could be to ensure that you have the H.264 CODEC installed on your PC. It sounds more complicated than it is. It's basically just an executable you run that will install hands free. Once you run it, it should then be available for movie maker to use.

I sent you my number, feel free to give me a call if you have any questions about it, or want to set up a file share and I can render it out for you.

Here is a site to download h264, its free.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/DivX_H264_decoder.htm


----------



## broadonrod

Yams said:


> Hey Brett. PM Sent, we went out to the Missions game this evening and just got in a little bit ago.
> 
> I need to go reread some stuff to be sure, but if I remember correctly, I think that the CODEC package that GoPro uses have had issues with windows movie maker.
> 
> One simple solution to try before you go any further could be to ensure that you have the H.264 CODEC installed on your PC. It sounds more complicated than it is. It's basically just an executable you run that will install hands free. Once you run it, it should then be available for movie maker to use.
> 
> I sent you my number, feel free to give me a call if you have any questions about it, or want to set up a file share and I can render it out for you.
> 
> Here is a site to download h264, its free.
> 
> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/DivX_H264_decoder.htm


Cool! I have a new system for this stuff being installed at my office Monday but would be nice to get this one done here... I made the video 3 times and ran out of steam


----------



## broadonrod

OK trying gain ... I pulled all the Go Pro and several really cool clips Most of our footage this trip was Go Pro but had to try something... See if this works:/... crossing my fingers .. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Yams

I'm hittin the sack. I'll give you a call tomorrow afternoon to see how it went.


----------



## broadonrod

Yams said:


> I'm hittin the sack. I'll give you a call tomorrow afternoon to see how it went.


Yes Sr.. HoPE this works and def call tomorrow.. I didn't know if I could call this late.. I'm pickling cucumbers and working on loading this sucker now.. Def give ya a ring.. I'm trying the load without the go pro see if that is it.. Thanks again!


----------



## En Fuego

No, he walked.



lowrey04 said:


> Did that bluefin swim away?


----------



## wacker

Whats the deal cappy?? We got to retrain ya after every deer season??? 
Wheres the Flic????


----------



## broadonrod

wacker said:


> Whats the deal cappy?? We got to retrain ya after every deer season???
> Wheres the Flic????


Man I don't know.. I tried loading it after removing the Go Pro and still wouldn't load... Tried to different computers:/... If I can't get it up today I'll give it to Miles our graphics guy at my office in the morning.. I'm sure he can make it work... It loads to 40-50% then stops.. I am no computer guy that's for sure... Don't know why the last 2 were so easy:/... Going to try one more thing after I get thru cooking this tile fish for all the Moms... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Tortuga

Cap'n Ahab... I'm beginning to think there ain't no movie...and possibly there wuzn't no fishing trip at all and you're just leading us all around by the nose........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:







J/K...still looking forward to the 'adventure'.......:spineyes:


----------



## DRILHER

Big Foot, Lockness, chupacabra, Gulf Blue Fin LOL


----------



## CAT TALES

*Computer genius??.....almost...*

Most of you dont know this but....a few years ago, Brett went missing for a couple days. We checked the boat...nothing. We checked every bait shop and buffet for a hundred miles...nothing. We ended up finding him outside the post office, waiting on an important E-Mail!!


----------



## Dukman

CAT TALES said:


> Most of you dont know this but....a few years ago, Brett went missing for a couple days. We checked the boat...nothing. We checked every bait shop and buffet for a hundred miles...nothing. We ended up finding him outside the post office, waiting on an important E-Mail!!


LOL, that was brutal. :rotfl:

Whats a jab or two amongst friends? LOL


----------



## FISH TAILS

CAT TALES said:


> Most of you dont know this but....a few years ago, Brett went missing for a couple days. We checked the boat...nothing. We checked every bait shop and buffet for a hundred miles...nothing. We ended up finding him outside the post office, waiting on an important E-Mail!!


Now that's some good stuff Joey!!rotfl


----------



## broadonrod

Hey resemble that remark!


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> Most of you dont know this but....a few years ago, Brett went missing for a couple days. We checked the boat...nothing. We checked every bait shop and buffet for a hundred miles...nothing. We ended up finding him outside the post office, waiting on an important E-Mail!!


LMAO with friends like these who needs enemies!


----------



## danmanfish

I think Brett's computer has the 

"Lorena Bobbit virus"- it reformats your hard drive into a 3.5 inch floppy and discards it through windows. 
Lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Ok! Yah as been helping me out.. I'm back at it.. Hope this works.. He def knows what he is talking about... Thanks my brother! I'm on it again..


----------



## DRILHER

Yams?


----------



## Yams

Yea, I assume he is talking about me. We spent a couple of hours or more back and forth on the phone. I am hoping we got somewhere.

Brett, meant to tell you this earlier, I told Mario but want to make sure he told you... for these short 2cool videos, I would *HIGHLY *recommend forgetting windows movie maker and take a look at iMovie on an ipad or MAC, if you have one. It is night and day better and makes this stuff so much easier. I have never been a fan of movie maker, mostly for reasons like this that you are going through.

I am pretty sure iMovie is free too...

PS: I am not a huge Apple fan boy either, I just think that for things like this, it is far and away the best choice.


----------



## FishingFanatic96

I hope I'm not the only one that has been checking this thread every hour for the past two days waiting to catch a glimpse of this TUNA


----------



## En Fuego

I can ASSURE you, you are NOT the only one!!!



FishingFanatic96 said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that has been checking this thread every hour for the past two days waiting to catch a glimpse of this TUNA


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Nope, not the only one!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## broadonrod

DRILHER said:


> Yams?


Yams... Yep.. Fat fingers and broken screen sorry lol


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like it is saving... I wish I would not have chopped it all up now.. I took out all the Go Pro:/... We will see if I can get it to you tube here shortly.. Sorry I have done my best here.. I'll bet this doesn't happen again ... Don't know weather to post the video I have or go back and put in all the underwater footage( wich was most of the video lol).. Think I'll just try to get this one up and see if it works ..


----------



## SEA SLOT

C'mon on capt! Week old thread and 20 plus wanting video. I got my popcorn.


----------



## Jolly Roger

FishingFanatic96 said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that has been checking this thread every hour for the past two days waiting to catch a glimpse of this TUNA


me too


----------



## broadonrod

This is the best sign I've seen yet... It's at 64% now.. Like I said though I cut a lot out:/.. Guess I'll post it like it is if it lets me


----------



## danmanfish

FishingFanatic96 said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that has been checking this thread every hour for the past two days waiting to catch a glimpse of this TUNA


brother you ain't the only one.. I wanna see that VW size tuna...


----------



## broadonrod

Ok..  Not happening tonight.. I just loaded the movie 3 times and its flickering so bad you can't hardly see it.. I will get Miles to make the movie at our office tomorrow.. Sorry !!! I have had it.. The entire thing loaded but no good! I tried a shorter one just 2 minutes long and it did the same thing.. This is killing me :spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:......... Capt. Ahabhttp://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/****.gif


----------



## FishingFanatic96

I guess we will have to live with watching Dave on Wicked Tuna catch big bluefin for now :headknock:headknock sad2sm


----------



## crawfishking

Thanks for trying Capt. That must be frustrating!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Well that gives you the opportunity to go back and load all the footage and make it right.
If you want, I have a MAC PRO with IMovie, 16gig Ram and 2TB of hard drive space.
I could come copy the cards and try it from here if you want.
Let me know if you want to try that.


----------



## Yams

Mikeyhunts said:


> Well that gives you the opportunity to go back and load all the footage and make it right.
> If you want, I have a MAC PRO with IMovie, 16gig Ram and 2TB of hard drive space.
> I could come copy the cards and try it from here if you want.
> Let me know if you want to try that.


That would do it. I've never had a good experience with movie maker. We got past the freezing issue, but now it's rendering pixelated ****.


----------



## bkb7777

Mac is the only way to go.. Takes a couple days to get used to moving from windows but totally worth it..


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Staying tuned!!!!


----------



## Jeff SATX

10 pages of up dates

3 pages of picture teases

16 pages waiting for this video to load

i can't take it anymore!!!! :spineyes:


----------



## CAT TALES

*Good News!!*

The accounting department has determined that it will be cheaper and faster to have Stephen Spielberg come in and make this video! We just need to gather up a few bucks to get him over here....Anybody wanna make an "investment"?


----------



## Mikeyhunts

CAT TALES said:


> The accounting department has determined that it will be cheaper and faster to have Stephen Spielberg come in and make this video! We just need to gather up a few bucks to get him over here....Anybody wanna make an "investment"?


Count me in for $20


----------



## snapperlicious

50 bucks and take me on the next trip!


----------



## FishingFanatic96

snapperlicious said:


> 50 bucks and take me on the next trip!


I'm pretty sure anyone in the world would agree to that deal... I know I would!


----------



## Wad_Slinger

I'm supposed to be taking Operator Qualifications. I will never get done with them if I keep pausing them and looking for this video. 

Boss is coming back to the courses for now


----------



## Yams

I text him this morning and told him to send me the footage and I will cut it up, render it and send it back today, but haven't heard back. I have a beastly iMac here at work running Final Cut Pro X.


----------



## marsh bandit

I'm ready to see some liiive action! YEE YEE!


----------



## broadonrod

We have found out much of the video is no good.. I am half way done with anew video and new program ... I lost some pretty good footage but looks like still going to be pretty good.. I'm don't take failure very well so I'm going to whip this here at the office today!!! I hope!!! Half done ... If this doesn't work I think I'm selling the boat and going to take up bass fishing


----------



## Wad_Slinger

Let me know when you put on the 1st annual Paddle Fish seminar


----------



## Mont

broadonrod said:


> If this doesn't work I think I'm selling the boat and going to take up bass fishing


ha, I will book that bet. Bass are for bait


----------



## CAT TALES

.. If this doesn't work I think I'm selling the boat and going to take up bass fishing[/QUOTE]

I can see him now, sitting on the pier at the lake with a couple of LP reels!!
TIGHT SUCKA!!

Who's ready for a bass starburst??!!


----------



## Lumo

Mikeyhunts said:


> Absolutely did, with TONS of strength left in it I promise you that!~~~


Awesome!!!

How did y'all keep that thing under control boat side for so long? And how did y'all not snap 500 photos? My camera would have been full. LOL. Catch of many lifetimes. Congrats!


----------



## broadonrod

It's loading I hope these files are good... Guess the SD card was just worn out:/.. Still had some pretty good footage saved I think.. Loading slow will be a while before we know if it works..


----------



## matthewsart

This might be the premier of the summer!


----------



## Yams

matthewsart said:


> This might be the premier of the summer!


Lol, summer blockbuster!


----------



## broadonrod

matthewsart said:


> This might be the premier of the summer!


Lol.. Lost a lot of footage Dan:/.. Still has some cool clips.. 2 more swordfish bills coming your way Friday to get painted for Andrew and Mike.. I'll call ya later my brother.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I hope he doesn't load a mug shot of me like that!!! wow!


----------



## CAT TALES

Mikeyhunts said:


> Count me in for $20


I was gonna buy a new Mac to help with the video, but I'm low on funds. I had to lend Fish Tales and jgale some cash for for a Diet Mountain Dew and a couple Moon Pies. AND....I gave Brett ALMOST 20 bucks for fuel! The way I figure,.... I dang near own that boat!


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> The way I figure,.... I dang near own that boat!


From what I hear he may be trading it on for a pontoon boat with a slide. I know here goes the whole cat vs mono again...


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Rumor is this video is finally getting real close to being done!!
Stay tuned closely!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## broadonrod

It's loaded... I'll have it up in a few.. It's nothing fancy and we lost half the footage .. I had this sucker all put together yesterday :/.. I'm still learning the new program:/.. The music came from Joeys iTunes LOL... Have it up soon! Capt. Ahab


----------



## CAT TALES

I sense a lil' payback coming up.....


----------



## Wad_Slinger

I go to bed after the 10 o'clock news. The suspense will kill me and I will be worthless tomorrow at work. I can't take it any longer.sad4sm


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> The music came from Joeys iTunes LOL... Have it up soon! Capt. Ahab


So mc hammer and vanilla ice are not copy right protected? Or did you use the pointer sisters? Those are the only ones I know he plays


----------



## FISH TAILS

I know I hated having to borrow the money for the moon pies!!! The wait for this video is like the night before you leave on The Boobytrap it just keeps going and going!!

Bring on the video!!!


----------



## snapperlicious

15 people viewing! Unleash the beast!!!!
Actually I don't even want to watch it, it might crash my computer.


----------



## bkb7777

42,202 views..... Refresh refresh refresh refresh refresh refresh refresh


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I wonder what the record is?
And the video isn't even posted yet?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jgale

Mikeyhunts said:


> I wonder what the record is?
> And the video isn't even posted yet


Not sure but the nunley chittam thread on the hunting forum with live shots from the stand was huge! It was season long! Maybe we need a sticky up top for the boobytrap adventures all fishing season long. That would be cool!


----------



## Wad_Slinger

I don't even check my email as much as I have checked this thread. Once the video post I hope it doesn't crash the site. Then I might really have to work tomorrow.


----------



## CAT TALES

The video has been on the 2 cool "fishing reports" forum for 2 days now!! Suckas!!


----------



## snapperlicious

*Hahaha*



CAT TALES said:


> The video has been on the 2 cool "fishing reports" forum for 2 days now!! Suckas!!


That would have been great!


----------



## Wad_Slinger

It's going to be like Christmas. Go to sleep nothing is there, wake up in the morning and there is a 600# Blue Fin Tuna under the tree!!! Now thats a present!!!! hohoho


----------



## broadonrod

98% ... Hoping 5 minutes


----------



## snapperlicious

99.99999 crash! I say you just have a big party at your place and play it on the big screen!


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> 98% ... Hoping 5 minutes


Hope YouTube doesn't pull it because of copyright claims by the pointer sisters  get in while u can!


----------



## bkb7777

Got popcorn ready..


----------



## jgale

Not that I'm counting, but its been 11 minutes


----------



## broadonrod

Make sure you watch it in HD... Change at the bottom of the video.. I lost a lot of footage but here is what we saved... Capt. Ahab


----------



## snapperlicious

Great job guys, it took entirely too long haha but worth it. Now bedtime!


----------



## edgarallanBRO

Saweeeet. Great trip fella's congrats on the Bluefin. Too bad we can't keep one.. Tuna steaks for years!


----------



## Phinest Phishing

That was well worth the wait! Way to go on that slob of a tuna!


**** coots


----------



## CAT TALES

Ok. Ok. I believe the tuna story now!!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Awesome job guys! Those underwater shots are awesome.

The bluefin looked huge! Trip of a lifetime for sure. Congrats


----------



## jgale

Helluva trip fellas and dang fine video! Worth the wait fo sho. I do believe I recall josh saying " I'd beat a man for tile fish" good thing no one got in his way while he hammered down on em!


----------



## My Little Big boat

Now that was a good trip! At least you got some video of the tuna in the lights!


----------



## Wompam

Epic trip, congrats to all.:texasflag


----------



## scend irie

Man, the only thing missing is The Pointer Sisters...
Very nice!!!


----------



## matthewsart

Well worth the wait. Great job Brett. :rotfl:


----------



## saltwater4life

Awesome job, truly looks like a trip of a lifetime! Watching that video gave me the shivers just thinking about how it would feel to be on a trip like that. Fantastic job my friend, fantastic job

S4L


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Congrats on the wonderful trip again! It was well worth the wait for the video. They keep getting better and better every time. That was one big tuna you all caught, Congrats! Trip of a life time for sure!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

My Little Big boat said:


> Now that was a good trip! At least you got some video of the tuna in the lights!


OMG I am so glad that the blue fin footage came out TWICE.........
That would have been total heartbreak had I messed that up and not gotten footage of it.

Capt Ahab, 
What do you say to a man who chooses to fulfill a lifelong dream for another man just because he can. A thank you just doesn't seem like enough. You sir, are a class act, and a awesome human being! Being on your boat, with you and your team and to catch my first bill fish is one of the most cherished moments of my lifetime. One that no person on earth can take from me ever. I am so glad it was in the presence of such good people on such a great trip! It made it all that much more special. I will never forget what you did for me sir, and will forever be grateful! 
Much thanks and mad levels of respect of who you are and how you act.
Mike


----------



## danmanfish

That was epic. Off the wall crazy trip. Congrats to you all. 
Get tight sucka.


----------



## My Little Big boat

Mikeyhunts said:


> OMG I am so glad that the blue fin footage came out TWICE.........
> That would have been total heartbreak had I messed that up and not gotten footage of it.


Ya, I don't think you would have ever lived that down....
That was a PIG and Perty hard to miss!


----------



## DRILHER

Thanks for all the frustrating work to post the video. Very cool, Going to be hard to top that.


----------



## Calmday

That video was well worth the wait. Awesome awesome awesome job guys.


----------



## bkb7777

WHOOOOO VIDEO Dam that was a bad *** trip..


----------



## coastman

Sweet video! Congrats guys!


----------



## jhbarc

nice video


----------



## Hydrocat

Video was awesome- great job!


----------



## Disco Lady

Awesome video of the tightness..guys. The Bluefin was insane, love the two MJs having it out Lol


DL


----------



## bigfishtx

So did you guys eat the eyeballs?


----------



## wacker

Good job Bret and crew! Thanks for sharing that, I know you worked hard on this one.:work:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

bigfishtx said:


> So did you guys eat the eyeballs?


Sure did! It was on the last 30 seconds of the video!


----------



## rsparker67

Awesome to wake up this morning and see the video! Great trip guys that's for sure! I know I'll be watching the vid several times today


----------



## Verado13

Mikeyhunts said:


> OMG I am so glad that the blue fin footage came out TWICE.........
> That would have been total heartbreak had I messed that up and not gotten footage of it.
> 
> Capt Ahab,
> What do you say to a man who chooses to fulfill a lifelong dream for another man just because he can. A thank you just doesn't seem like enough. You sir, are a class act, and a awesome human being! Being on your boat, with you and your team and to catch my first bill fish is one of the most cherished moments of my lifetime. One that no person on earth can take from me ever. I am so glad it was in the presence of such good people on such a great trip! It made it all that much more special. I will never forget what you did for me sir, and will forever be grateful!
> Much thanks and mad levels of respect of who you are and how you act.
> Mike


It was a good trip and all, but my god. How much have you had to drink?


----------



## Fordzilla06

Wow great footage, looked like an awesome trip way to go guys, enjoyed the updates and the video.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Great video!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Nice video Captain it turned out great in HD! I was stoked to be apart of plugging a State record and watching you leader a Gulf of Mexico Giant Bluefin Tuna!! Worth the wait I sure do sound like a hick in this video!!
Them Tilefish sure are tasty!


----------



## Wad_Slinger

Awesome Video Capt.! You gentlemen are on a different level. Absolute Ballers!!!


----------



## FishingAggie

Great video, Brett, and well worth the wait. Did you say that you had a great white swimming around the boat?


----------



## [email protected]

Well done boys!


----------



## Lumo

That one sword was a bruiser. Congrats. Cool deal on the tuna too.

LOL. Did he take you fishing or donate you a kidney?



Mikeyhunts said:


> Capt Ahab,
> What do you say to a man who chooses to fulfill a lifelong dream for another man just because he can. A thank you just doesn't seem like enough. You sir, are a class act, and a awesome human being! Being on your boat, with you and your team and to catch my first bill fish is one of the most cherished moments of my lifetime. One that no person on earth can take from me ever. I am so glad it was in the presence of such good people on such a great trip! It made it all that much more special. I will never forget what you did for me sir, and will forever be grateful!
> Much thanks and mad levels of respect of who you are and how you act.
> Mike


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Well done my brother


----------



## cadjockey

Cool video Brett. Looks like I missed yet another good weather window...the man needs to quit keeping me down.


----------



## Yams

broadonrod said:


> Make sure you watch it in HD... Change at the bottom of the video.. I lost a lot of footage but here is what we saved... Capt. Ahab


Great job with that. One of the best yet.


----------



## trapper67

AWESOME VIDEO. Congrats to all involved on such an epic trip. Thanks for taking the time to get the video posted. Trapper


----------



## finz

Awesome Trip and Video, Well Done!!! Congrats.... Question for you Brett how many of those ice packs did you use in the box with your traditional ice to notice the difference in the traditional ices life? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Absolut

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Verado13 said:


> It was a good trip and all, but my god. How much have you had to drink?


Not a drop sir..............and I meant every word of it!!!!


----------



## Mont

Very nice Brett. Thanks for sharing another epic trip. Congrats!


----------



## dlbpjb

Great Vid, as always!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Thanks everyone for the kind words and patience... Wish the rest of the footage would have come out.. Andrew , Mike and Josh you guys are first class! It makes it easy for us to take new folks on these trips when we keep meeting people like you fellas!.. Lots of fun and lots of new friends for sure! Can't wait for the weather to lay back down this was a blast! Up to the part the video wouldn't load .. Im ready for trip # 3 hope the wind stops soon! Thanks again for all the 2cool replies!!! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


----------



## buzzard bill

*Just Awesome*

Awesome trip and video Brett. Thank you for sharing and for all you do for our fishing community!!


----------



## ML56

Solid Tile flooring in a boat! Great as always Brett.-Mike


----------



## FISH TAILS

broadonrod said:


> *Thanks everyone for the kind words and patience... Wish the rest of the footage would have come out.. Andrew , Mike and Josh you guys are first class! It makes it easy for us to take new folks on these trips when we keep meeting people like you fellas!.. Lots of fun and lots of new friends for sure! Can't wait for the weather to lay back down this was a blast! Up to the part the video wouldn't load .. Im ready for trip # 3 hope the wind stops soon! Thanks again for all the 2cool replies!!! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


Thank you!!
I had a blast being apart of another Epic Trip aboard The Boobytrap!! Mike and Andrew you guys are animals on those big fish, my shoulder thanks both of you. 

It Is Time For TIGHTNESS!!!!!!
This weather needs to quit blowing for sure, but I do have work to do! 
Just watched the video again still in awe of the Bluefin. 
I sure wanted to Gaff that sucker and have some super fresh TUNA SASHIMI!!


----------



## vette0429

Just got back in the country. Man that is a long thread to catch back up on. Great trip guys and a special congrats on the bluefin. Rare to see around these parts of course and even rarer to land one. Nice job to all!!!


----------



## ReelProShop

BoobyTrap doing it!!! Great video Brett and crew!


----------



## broadonrod

ReelProShop said:


> BoobyTrap doing it!!! Great video Brett and crew!


 Thanks again guys! Once again this has been a blast! I just got to watch it for the first time in HD full screen lol... My internet at the house is too slow... It sat there frozen and buffering all evening .. Im ready to get back out for sure!


----------



## Amberjack85

Another epic trip on the Boobytrap! Way to go guys!!


----------



## landlokt

Atta boy Matt! the underwater vids. were sweet. That trip looked liken a whole lot of fun!


----------



## Disco Lady

I really enjoyed y'all's video. Wishing I was there for that tuna, it was awesome!!!

DL


----------



## broadonrod

Just watched the video again! Now I'm going in the house and watching Capt. Nick ( Reel Rivals) on the weather channel at 8:00pm! Time to watch Capt. Nick Get Tight! Capt. Ahab


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Just watched the video again! Now I'm going in the house and watching Capt. Nick ( Reel Rivals) on the weather channel at 8:00pm! Time to watch Capt. Nick Get Tight! Capt. Ahab


I watched it last week. It was pretty good! I think your show got interrupted by a pesky bluefin tuna according to the video 

I would have rather been watching it on the boobytrap, but the couch was almost just as fun hwell:

Stay tight my friends!


----------



## saltwater4life

Got the DVR set for "Reel Rivals"!


----------



## broadonrod

landlokt said:


> Atta boy Matt! the underwater vids. were sweet. That trip looked liken a whole lot of fun!


That was Matt's second trip with us and we are happy to have him as part of the team! Seems like a fine young man with a good head on his sholders...He loves to fish too ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Disco Lady said:


> I really enjoyed y'all's video. Wishing I was there for that tuna, it was awesome!!!
> 
> DL


YES!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

broadonrod said:


> That was Matt's second trip with us and we are happy to have him as part of the team! Seems like a fine young man with a good head on his sholders...He loves to fish too ... Capt. Ahab


He got some great underwater footage with the GoPro. Very nice.


----------



## hog

broadonrod said:


> Make sure you watch it in HD... Change at the bottom of the video.. I lost a lot of footage but here is what we saved... Capt. Ahab



Great Video Bret and Booby Trap Team











*Yall Dunn Gooud! *

Your Epic Trips, Reports, and Videos
Make Texas Deep Offshore Fish'n Proud...

Congratulations 










​


----------



## broadonrod

FishingAggie said:


> Great video, Brett, and well worth the wait. Did you say that you had a great white swimming around the boat?


 Yes Sr... We had a small one swimming just behind the boat for a while prob 10-12 footer.. We were fighting a sword and worried the shark was going to eat it.. The shark didn't stay long and was just out of Go Pro range.. Wish it would have come closer by the time we landed the sword it was gone then we saw it again about an hour later for just a few seconds swimming on the surface way behind the boat.. I think there are more here than people think.. Thats my 3rd one to see and Ill bet there are even more in the winter.. Capt. ahab


----------



## FishingAggie

Unbelievable! It's amazing the stuff you see when fishing offshore. That's the kind of stuff that keeps you coming back. I had no idea there were great whites in the gulf.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Video was great, thanks for putting it up


----------



## broadonrod

Jolly Roger said:


> Video was great, thanks for putting it up


 You bet my brother hope all is going well for ya! Miles is actually working with me on a new video program.. I am making another one and will get it posted ASAP, alot of the same footage with some new.. Once we get it loaded let me know what yall think... Pretty cool program this video is going to be a little test piece. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> You bet my brother hope all is going well for ya! Miles is actually working with me on a new video program.. I am making another one and will get it posted ASAP, alot of the same footage with some new.. Once we get it loaded let me know what yall think... Pretty cool program this video is going to be a little test piece. Capt. Ahab


An Encore performance?????? Say it aint so!!!!
We are blessed!!!


----------



## CHA CHING

There's more than enough fish to go around. He!! We better catch them now before the Feds put strict limits and seasons on them like snapper.
I need to bring the new boat to the fiberglass guy already!! **** snapper were chewing on the bottom of it like a bunch of starving red water rats!!


----------



## BigWill

Epic trip and congrats to the anglers. Boobytrap proves again that they are simply the best in class acts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Thanks Will!
Looking forward to a trip on "Don't Panic!" sometime soon!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Couple shots of the Booby Trap on the pond.


----------



## broadonrod

Sweet! Thanks Rory! That's pretty cool! Hey we were tight!


----------



## ML56

The top picture would look cool on one of those swordfish bills .-Mike


----------



## En Fuego

Who's that doofus up in the tower?!?! ....... Oh wait, now I remember - it was a good view though!!


----------



## matthewsart

Possession Limit Lures said:


> The top picture would look cool on one of those swordfish bills .-Mike


I agree. I love both those pictures of the Booby Trap. I don't have many pictures of the Booby trap from other boats. Thanks Rory. I will be using both of those, with Capt Ahabs permission of course.


----------



## broadonrod

matthewsart said:


> I agree. I love both those pictures of the Booby Trap. I don't have many pictures of the Booby trap from other boats. Thanks Rory. I will be using both of those, with Capt Ahabs permission of course.


 Fine with me Dan... Im going to get the RAW images from Rory.. Ill send them to ya... Here is a pretty cool release picture of a daytime swordfish.. Paint that sucker on a Swordfish Bill.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## matthewsart

That is a really sweet photo. I have just the sword to put it on, a 48" monster.


----------



## matthewsart

Thanks again Capt for all the great photos. Get Tight Suckas!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Put it on mine!! Put it on mine!! Should be to you next week!!

HAHA!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another Daytime Swordfish Picture before released.


----------



## matthewsart

Mikeyhunts said:


> Put it on mine!! Put it on mine!! Should be to you next week!!
> 
> HAHA!


No Problem Mikey. Consider it done.


----------



## Disco Lady

Nice pictures (Ahab)

Get tight sucka's!!
DL


----------



## broadonrod

One more Swordfish Jumping Photo. Capt. Ahab


----------



## FishingAggie

Awesome photos, Brett! I love the stills!


----------



## jgale

Those are some sick pics!


----------



## CAT TALES

jgale said:


> Those are some sick pics!


They look pretty healthy to me


----------



## jgale

CAT TALES said:


> They look pretty healthy to me


Only to the meandering untrained eye LOL


----------



## nelson6500

Nice pics capt.


----------



## broadonrod

nelson6500 said:


> Nice pics capt.


Thanks Matt! On another note wasn't it your uncle that one the door prize trip with us at the seminar? Could you have him give me a ring or send me his number please Sr?


----------



## broadonrod

Man we are working with this new Video program and it is incredible... Miles is working on it in his spare time.. This program takes a little longer but WOW! I can't wait forn the next trip just to make another one.. 
I told ya we were going to post up a dimo of the same video with the new program and im ready but Miles just told me NO he has a few more things to do .. Looks good like it is to me:spineyes:.. Miles said prob Monday.. Can't wait to see what everyone thinks and hope it meets Yams excpectations.. Thanks again Yams for all the help on the last one.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

broadonrod said:


> Man we are working with this new Video program and it is incredible... Miles is working on it in his spare time.. This program takes a little longer but WOW! I can't wait forn the next trip just to make another one..
> I told ya we were going to post up a dimo of the same video with the new program and im ready but Miles just told me NO he has a few more things to do .. Looks good like it is to me:spineyes:.. Miles said prob Monday.. Can't wait to see what everyone thinks and hope it meets Yams excpectations.. Thanks again Yams for all the help on the last one.. Capt. Ahab


 I use to be a producer for an internet web show. Filmed live events and captured the footage then edited it all and launched it online...just sayin lol, you know if you guys are looking for some one!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Looks Like Some More People Made Print!!*

This is an article on this trip!:doowapsta

http://thewatermansjournal.com/blog/article/-booby-trap-encounters-giant-bluefin-in-the-gulf 

Always nice to end up in print!!


----------



## Yams

broadonrod said:


> Here is another Daytime Swordfish Picture before released.


Must have pictures for my desktop at work!!!

Very nice again Capt...The quality is top notch. Those dont come out naturally that way, do they? You have to run those through some filters first, right?


----------



## broadonrod

Yams said:


> Must have pictures for my desktop at work!!!
> 
> Very nice again Capt...The quality is top notch. Those dont come out naturally that way, do they? You have to run those through some filters first, right?


 Ya they get a little work before posted


----------



## jgale

Congrats on the article!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Yams said:


> Must have pictures for my desktop at work!!!
> 
> Very nice again Capt...The quality is top notch. Those dont come out naturally that way, do they? You have to run those through some filters first, right?


I need a couple of those we were looking at for my desktop and to have blown up for framing!!!


----------



## mredman1

*Fishing movie*

Amazing job, Brett!

Thanks for sharing and always for your help to fellow 2coolers.

Mike


----------



## Mont

StarlinMarlin said:


> Couple shots of the Booby Trap on the pond.


It doesn't get any better than that!

Brett, your fish pics are outstanding.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Mont said:


> It doesn't get any better than that!
> 
> Brett, your fish pics are outstanding.


He has some at the office that he is holding out on us!!!
Saw them today!
Brett....hello!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CAT TALES

You have to get a good PC to see the close up shots.....


----------



## Mikeyhunts

CAT TALES said:


> You have to get a good PC to see the close up shots.....


Dude Ive got a killer PC!!!! I just need the pics!!!:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## broadonrod

My screen saver


----------



## CAT TALES

Mikeyhunts said:


> Dude Ive got a killer PC!!!! I just need the pics!!!:headknock:headknock:headknock


There are 2 types of PC's.....

With a Personal Computer, you can view pics in the convenience of your home.

With a Potlicking Computer, you view the action live, as it happens on the boat next to you.

Get Licked Suckas!


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Just watched it Again!!*

I just watched this again in HD awesome!!
Capt. Ahab great work!
The trip was a blast to be apart of my friend.
Daytime Swordfishing on The Boobytrap is Priceless!!

With the forecast looking like it does now we are sure to have a new video soon from Trip #3


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> My screen saver


That thing got some serious air! Great pic!


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

*Pics*

We need more pics!!!!!!! Turn the wind off!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> We need more pics!!!!!!! Turn the wind off!!!!!


Didn't take to many this past trip.. I'll look and see what else I have.. Did finish the video most of the same footage but new program.. Kinda a practice video but came out pretty cool.. I'll get it posted up.. Looks like our window this week got kinda nasty.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## s2kteg

Nice pics.


----------



## tpool

Awesome video and pics! What a trip that was!

T-BONE


----------



## broadonrod

Have the second video ready Im going to post it up... Its really about the same as the other one but with a new program.. Just a test piece trying out some better slow motion, caption and title stuff.. still have alot of fine tuning to do and learning what all the program does.. Miles is working on this during his off time so we are getting it down slowly.. Ill get it posted up in a few minutes looks like its all loaded.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Test video with new program.. Sure wish the wind would stop blowing!


----------



## Yams

broadonrod said:


> Test video with new program.. Sure wish the wind would stop blowing!


You're killin me with this stuff Mr. Ahab! Im stuck on the third floor of a building over 175 miles away from the coast  Been way too long, I need to take a vacation.

What software did you use for this one?


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Look at that handsome devil on the main screen!!!!
Getting Tight Sucka!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Great work on the editing of the second version!!! I like a lot of the slower motion work and the subtitles!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Great work on the editing of the second version!!! I like a lot of the slower motion work and the subtitles!!!


 He wasn't trying to better the other one just truing out some new stuff .. Thought i would post itt.. The next video I hope is much better.. This program is much harder to use..

Ill go and get the name of it Yams...

It does alot more for sure but pretty hard to learn may slow down getting the videos up..


----------



## FishingAggie

Nice work, Ahab!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks.. Here are a few pics "Daytime Swordfish" from the trip.. Wind is still blowing and this is all I have to do:cheers: Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

few more


----------



## jgale

New software looks like it's gonna be nice!


----------



## broadonrod

2 more.. Swordfish Images


----------



## jgale

*The Hat!*

En Fuego that hat is epic bro


----------



## Yams

broadonrod said:


> He wasn't trying to better the other one just truing out some new stuff .. Thought i would post itt.. The next video I hope is much better.. This program is much harder to use..
> 
> Ill go and get the name of it Yams...
> 
> It does alot more for sure but pretty hard to learn may slow down getting the videos up..


I'm your huckleberry! I'll work for starbursts! Lol

Kidding!!

seriously though, you ever want to throw some of that footage my way I'll do it up right, no compensation necessary. I just enjoy doing it.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

jgale said:


> En Fuego that hat is epic bro


I have to get me one like that for working in my garden!


----------



## En Fuego

Dude - 
That hat keeps my melon from looking like a red snapper!!

I got no grass on the field anymore.

I would retire it, but I have been chastised too much now - I can't retreat and admit to epic fashion failure. 

Me and my big gay hat will persevere!!!

By the way - I'll loan it to you if you are interested in catching a 600# BlueFin.


----------



## capttravis

En Fuego said:


> Dude -
> That hat keeps my melon from looking like a red snapper!!
> 
> I got no grass on the field anymore.
> 
> I would retire it, but I have been chastised too much now - I can't retreat and admit to epic fashion failure.
> 
> Me and my big gay hat will persevere!!!
> 
> By the way - I'll loan it to you if you are interested in catching a 600# BlueFin.


Do they sell men's hats where you bought that one??


----------



## jgale

If memory serves me correct from the video evidence, there was no big gay hat worn in the video during the catching of said blue fin. I admire your perseverance though! Say it loud say it proud!


----------



## matthewsart

This must be a record thread for one fishing trip.
Can't wait for the next one.
Wind, stop blowing!!!
It's time for MJ to do his magic! GET TIGHT SUCKAS


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That hat must have given him lots of reserve strength! He fought that blue fin bruiser HARD for 2 1/2 hours late in the evening!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## En Fuego

I just watched the newly edited video.

I would like to thank the Academy and all the voters. There are no small parts, only small fish. I would like to thank Brett Holden, the producer, Jeff the director, Matt on Gaff and key grip, and Josh in craft services, MikeyHunts for believing I could reel in that BlueFin, and last but not least, my true inspiration in this film, *sniff* - oh my gosh - I promised myself I wouldn't cry - MJ, wherever you are.... you are a visionary, my inspiration, my muse, I am not worthy of your enlightened fishing prowess.....I can't go on - Thank you all.........


----------



## FISH TAILS

capttravis said:


> Do they sell men's hats where you bought that one??


Dude that right there is some funny stuff!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod

Dan Matthews! There is no time to be playing around here on 2cool! You have work to do! Swordfish bills are waiting to be painted!


----------



## En Fuego

Yes - there are men's hats there - you just have to meander down the row past where the one's like mine are.


----------



## En Fuego

Dang! And I thought I had a lot of bills!


----------



## En Fuego

Where did you get all those Brett? Longliners?


----------



## broadonrod

En Fuego said:


> Where did you get all those Brett? Longliners?


That's funny.. Must have from what I hear the swords average small here in the gulf:/.. That's a 48" table My bad 52" table..


----------



## chuck richey

Could it be from a MIDGET?????


OOPS... Should have looked at the pics before I posted. Sorry Brett ........ That is a table of bills......


----------



## chuck richey

I think you need a BIGGER box......


----------



## broadonrod

Yams said:


> I'm your huckleberry! I'll work for starbursts! Lol
> 
> Kidding!!
> 
> seriously though, you ever want to throw some of that footage my way I'll do it up right, no compensation necessary. I just enjoy doing it.


Just get your camera all tuned up! Thanks for the help and hope to get you out there and do the videoing yourself.. I'll hold the camera while you catch yours! Thanks again my brother! Capt. Ahab


----------



## crawfishking

2nd video does look nicer. Awesome still images too. Nice!


----------



## broadonrod

crawfishking said:


> 2nd video does look nicer. Awesome still images too. Nice!


 I think we are going to like the new program.. The second was not really finished just a test piece.. The videos are a lot of fun and keeps us busy while the wind is blowing lol.. Thanks bro I can't wait to get back out we are working on something now I'm having a hard time keeping under the table :biggrin:.. Some of the coolest stuff we have ever experienced has happened the last couple of trips and can't wait to let the cat out of the bag! Messing with this new stuff has slowed down our catches for sure we only made 9 drops last trip and played with the new toys the rest of the time.. Like I said though I can't wait to show everyone what we have been working on.. Just have some fine tuning to do.. Hope to have it all done next trip... :cheers: Capt. Ahab


----------



## wacker

Your Boy is growing up quick Bret, Can't wait for him to tell the teacher to GET TIGHT SUCKA! Your going to have some splaining to do.


----------



## matthewsart

broadonrod said:


> Dan Matthews! There is no time to be playing around here on 2cool! You have work to do! Swordfish bills are waiting to be painted!
> View attachment 616270


I keep checking the mail, hoping to see this big giant box full of, well you know, full of swords to be painted. lol


----------



## broadonrod

wacker said:


> Your Boy is growing up quick Bret, Can't wait for him to tell the teacher to GET TIGHT SUCKA! Your going to have some splaining to do.


Yes Sr he is getting big fast. Get Tight Sucka is pretty popular with the little man.. It is amazing how fast they grow.. Took him fishing yesterday he was Tight! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Forgot the pic he will be 3 in September...


----------



## FISH TAILS

Now That Is TIGHT SUCKA!!!! Little Man Got Him A Monster!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Great pic! Looks like a fun day for all!


----------



## rsparker67

broadonrod said:


> Forgot the pic he will be 3 in September...
> View attachment 616514


That's awesome!


----------



## saltwater4life

Little man is TIGHT! Look at that bow in that rod, got that baby doubled over! Need to get don to make him a "get tight little sucka" edition perch jerkin rod!


----------



## donaken

*Ok...*

Haha....was wondering who that was in the back yard  ...great pic!

Donaken


----------



## capttravis

Man bro... Lil Brett is way tight... The question is, when will he catch his first swordfish??


----------



## [email protected]

I wonder if Lil Brett knows his colors yet? If so, I think his first swordfish isn't that far away.....

"Brett hit the red button!!"


----------



## Hotrod

Great pics and vids!


----------



## jgale

Get that bot a fighting harness! He's puttin the hammer down on that fish.


----------



## nelson6500

broadonrod said:


> Forgot the pic he will be 3 in September...
> View attachment 616514


I'm glad someone got TIGHT with this wind :brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Disco Lady

Brett Jr. Looks like he's got a biggie on suck!!!
He's a great kid god bless, him.

DL


----------



## Disco Lady

Get tight my little buddy....
God bless,

DL [/QUOTE]


----------



## broadonrod

Disco Lady said:


> Get tight my little buddy....
> God bless,
> 
> DL


[/QUOTE]

DL little man is just getting pumped up for the season.. Can't wait until he is a full time crew member! See ya soon my brother! Capt. Ahab


----------

